# Roxi's Quest for a Home



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Roxi is now 8 weeks old, and doing great. She is a healthy 2lbs, and is full of puppy energy.

For those who do not know, Roxi was abandoned when she was 6 weeks old. Some man dropped her off at a Petsmart and threated to "dispose" of her if no one would take her. She had tapeworms, hookworms, dehydration, an eye infection, and an ear infection. After almost $200 in vet bills, she survived. 

I really want her to go to an amazing, loving, and permanent home- as this girl means a lot to me. She has been through so much, and I feel as I am responsible for ensuring that she will be spoiled and loved in her new home. I live in Orlando, and I will ship. 

I took her in for her first set of shots as well.

I would like to recover some of her vet bills, and find her the loving home that she deserves :wave:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck finding her a home! I can imagine how close you've grown to her and know how hard it will be to let her go to any home but yours but you'll find just the right person.  She's such a cute little girl you shouldn't have any shortage of chi-parents who would love to adopt her.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

the girls who number i mailed you said shed even pay for the vet bills..she wants a pup badly, just so you know.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i wish...but im broke and live all the way in ct...
I KNOW shell find a wonderfull home!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I first want to see if someone from this forum would like her... I would like to see her grow up


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

oh how i wish i was in the need for a little girl. i would bring her to south dakota in a heart beat!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Wasn't Schoochi looking for a pup? I think she's in your area too. Good luck finding her a good home. I'm glad she's feeling so much better now. :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

If Bella would allow me to get another I would but she's Queen Bee & wouldn't be happy  I know you'll find her a good home


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

haha then be like listen under one condition you HAVE to become a member of this forum and post pictures all the time or else i'll come back for her, and make her sign a contract haha  :lol:
+ since she lives in orlando you can make her let you visit the dog, LOL.
i'm so polite.


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

Good luck finding her a home.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

guinnypigsmom said:


> Wasn't Schoochi looking for a pup? I think she's in your area too. Good luck finding her a good home. I'm glad she's feeling so much better now. :wave:


:sign3: Yeah that. :dontknow:


----------



## Skoochi (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, i am still looking for a pup. I have emailed Jessie22 and would love to talk about the possibility of adopting Roxi.

I am a member of the forum! lol So i have one thing going for me!

And of course Jessie22 could visit. I would need a good puppysitter! lol

Let's see what happens, there is a lot to talk about from both ends. I am sure Jessie22 will be very picky in her choice of home.

I better go scrub my home just incase she wants to do a white glove inspection. lol Just kidding Jessie22


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I PM'd Skoochi back, and we will meeting on Wednesday - Better start scrubbing :lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Good luck Jessie!! I'm sure you'll find her a great home.  
Keep us updated & I sure hope a Chi-People member will adopt her so we can all see her grow up.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

yea GL. seriously shouldn't forget about my blockbuster rendezvous LOL


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That would be so cool if you get her!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Skoochi,

I sent you an email about tonight. I don't think I will be able to meet up because I think I have an upper respiratory/sinus infection, and I made a doctor's appt for this afternoon  .


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Id love to adopt Roxi if you havent found her a home yet. Im about 2 hours or so from Orlando. I am also fully ready for the white glove test :wink: my house is usually so clean you can eat off the floor!! Its kinda sad if you think about it.


----------



## Skoochi (Feb 9, 2006)

That's ok Jessie22, whenever you feel up to it. Hope you feel better. It's that time of year for all the allergies to start up. I had to take Claritin this morning as the pollen was so bad.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Skoochi, I sent ya an email... I thought that we were meeting up tonight?


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

im telling you this girl was really interested in the dog, she just bought a new house & was going to go to a shelter but was having a hard time finding a dog who was the right size/age etc.
i'm sure she'd join the forum, she was really nice


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

make a contract lol she must join the forum to own the pup


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

haha yeah exactly


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am glad she is doing so well and definitely want her to have a great home preferably here so we can have more pics :lol: :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Any news?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

lol, I seriously want her to go to a member of this forum (so I can see pictures and I want someone who is knowledgable about chis). If I don't hear from Skoochi in a few days, I am going to try to find her another home. She is 9 weeks old now.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm really hesitant to adopt her out to many people because she is going to be "bigger" than most chis- I'm guessing between 6-7lbs. I really don't want someone to get rid of her because she "got too big."


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

idk why you won't contact this woman if the person you are talking to now doesn't work out..
she just wants a dog really bad, i feel bad for her =/. your call though.
& it's not hard to ask somebody to join a forum yanno..


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I know that... but like I said, Roxi is on the larger side, and I am afraid of someone getting rid of her when she is an adult because she ended up being 7lbs. I'm sorry, but Roxi has been in my care for 3 weeks, and it is hard enough having to give her up. I want _the best possible_ home for her... and if I can't find one, she can stay here with me. 

Plus... I am giving Skoochi a chance to write me back. I haven't heard from her since Tuesday, and we were supposed to meet on Friday but she never emailed me back about it. There was another member of the forum who was interested in her as well (crazy4chihuahuas I think). If I can't find someone from this forum, I will give the woman a call.

I live in Orlando... and I have already heard about 3 chihuahuas which were abandoned in the past month or so. I want Roxi in a home where I KNOW she will be taken care of... since her adoption fee is only $200, you never know how someone will take care of her. I have read lots of stories about how people will buy a dog for cheap and then leave them outside and abuse them. I am very picky about where she ends up. Like I said, if I cannot find her a suitable home, I will keep her.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't blame you a bit Jessie. We've rescued several chis and it was always very hard to let them go to any home so it took alot of selectiveness, actually getting to know the person, making sure they would be just PERFECT.  

I'm so glad Roxi is doing well now and that you are being so picky about finding her a family. :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, she is doing great  

On Monday she is being dewormed again for the tapeworm and hookworm.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i totally get where you are comming from which is why im saying just giving this person a call will do NO harm, this girl just wanted a dog who was medium to small size, since she just bought a home ..it wasn't even about having a small dog, she saw LaLa & Lucky when we walked into blockbuster and she was like YOU ARE SO LUCKY I WANT A DOG SO BAD! & then i remembered your story & told her and she was like oh my gosh that'd be great & was literally like shouting it in the store lol, she right away said I'LL PAY FOR WHATEVER VET BILLS..i don't think she is on the prowl for a "tiny teacup" dog or anything like that, she just wants a dog under 20lbs that's easier for her to care for then an 80lb dog..
call her, see if she knows about chis, ask her whatever you want, you have every right to, just like other breeders..i once ALMOST got a ferret for my younger brother and the lady selling them drilled me to high heaven, we were on the phone for nearly an hour talking about ferrets, and i think thats totally expected, especially because you put so much time into nursing this pup back to health & then also..
you could ask her about how she feels about leaving a dog outside for a couple hours alone, or if she has the time for a dog who'd enjoy going for rides & going to shops w/ her etc.
you could even tell her that if it doesn't work out, because you live in the same city, to call you ASAP if she was for whatever reason having any doubts about keeping her, and you'd take her back..
i seriously get where you are comming from & your fear of just letting her go off, but you could be passing up a good home, is all im sayin', hell, go look around her house, bring the dog over, introduce them etc.
you are incharge.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Jessie, I think you are doing the right thing. I know Skoochi was interested and there were some other people on the forum from your area that were interested in her. I see what you are saying about wanting them to be an active member of the forum, I would want to see her grow up as well (I would love to see beautiful Roxi grow up!!). You have taken such great care of her & she is very lucky to have found you. I think you should be as picky as you want, it's going to be hard enough to give her up. I would want to know that she was going to the best possible home. We all know you will.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I know you're going to find her an amazing home Jessie . If I was in Florida I'd scoop her up! She's adorable! I don't blame you one bit for wanting to make sure she goes to the perfect home. So many chi's are being abandoned lately and it'd be awful if she was added to them simply because some moron didn't want a "big" chi. In reality, there's no such thing as a "big" chi just like there's no such thing as "teacup". They're SMALL dogs. Of course they're tiny as puppies...so are dobermans. But they grow too. It annoys me to no end when I heard of people ditching thier dog for a "smaller" one. I just couldn't imagine...grr!

You'll find her a great home though :wave:


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

here is what you do. you contact everyone that is interested. explain to them the situation. tell them you arent just going to let her go. you want her to know the person she is going home with, as she has had a rough puppyhood-and your all she really knows. 
you want her to have an extra great life because of what she had to go through so young. 
the person that will take the best care of her, is the one that agrees with you, that wants to come visit her frequently- that asks questions about her food, meds etc.
i know i found peanut when he was 7 weeks old (to young to come home) i visited him every single day without fail until i brought him home. that kind of dedication is what you want for her. - i would like to hear she went to the home of someone who called you frequently to ask how she was doing, and was excited about seeing her.also i would love it if they were on the forum but if they are from orl you could make one of the stipulations of her adoption be that the new owner has to meet you at the dog park once a month, or every other month so rylie, madison, and roxi can play, and so you still get to see her. real visits are ten times better then pics. - there are lots of good homes that arent technologically advanced. 
my last piece of advice is dont hold out for anyone, get to know all that are interested. i know it was a sad thing that skoochi (im not sure if thats the right name) didnt get her chi before, but if she hasnt contacted you-and was supposed to meet you and you didnt hear from her.. maybe she isnt the best option (i could be totally wrong-something could have happened and she has a really good reason-thats what im hoping) 
i do know that if you really believe she needs a new home, and really want that, the time to be actively looking is now. chis get attached and it would be harder on her to go to a new home at 6 months vs now. plus being a puppy a lot more people will be interested then an older chi.as bad as that sounds how many members on here got their dogs as puppies, i would guess at least 95 percent. doesnt make them any less awesome owners. its just a fact of life, people like to bond with their new companion when they are young. 
sorry for all my opinions.. and long post


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't think contacting anyone else would be a good idea until you find out if Skoochi is sincerly interested.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I think that the other people who are interested in adopting Roxi should be contacted its just polite to let them know what is going on. Skoochi really seemed to want a puppy & Im sure that she has a valid reason for not meeting with you or contacting you but you should always keep your options open she might have changed her mind & was scared to tell you or it could be something serious. All Im saying is it wouldnt hurt to contact other poeple about her if Skoochi does contact you then Im sure that everyone will understand that she asked for Roxi first. I was interested in Roxi but I never heard from ~Jessie~ so I assumed that Skoochi was geting her or that she wouldnt consider me as an new owner. I really wanted another chi so I adopted Chili.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i think this is jessies decision and people should let HER make the decision. some people are being quite pushy and its unfair to jessie, all she wants is a good home and its her choice to make. sorry if i sound mean but i think people are being quite rude about the situation. :wave:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I went through an experience I had my Sturgis up for adoption there was a member who wanted him then it was for a "friend" I wanted to know the "friend"who was adopting him I was not going to release him to ANYONE be it from the forum or not unless I knew who it was and felt comfortable. I also would not release him until I had him fixed. I was told not to fix him it would be done there. Needless to say I came to find it was all a bunch of lies. The dog was wanted for studding to make a long story short and I am not singling anyone out you can never tell even from here who and what people are and what their notives or intentions are. You do what you have to do and what you feel comfortable with. Your concern is for your pup not to worry how others will feel about your decision. on that note Stugis is still here with me loved and treated like a king and will remain here. It is a decision you have to live with not us


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i agree, jessie, take your time, and find roxi the perfect home!

i got vixie at 6 months old, she came to me happy, well adjusted, and no stress, she onded to me and my family just as any younger puppy would...
I got dodger at 5months old, he again came to me happy and has bonded to me so strongly...
she will adjust no matter how old she is...and i know personally id much rather know that the person i was adopting a dog off was so strongly involved in finding the perfect home, and during that time, they focused on making that dog the best companion she could be...
too many times ive seen adds, like today "male black chihuahua $350 for adoption" when infact they truly mean FOR SALE becuase they "need the money" or "the landlord wont allow" or "no time" all things that should have been thought of BEFORE getting the dog, and you know that that dog, if theyve had no time for it, has liekly never had any training ect...
Too many people see dogs as disposable, intruth its refreshing to see someone trying so hard to not lower their standards to find that deserving little dog the best home possible!

And there are SOOOO many scammers, even on this board, there are trolls and scammers, we cant catch all of them, one forum im a member of just kicked off a member of 6 years because it turned out she was scamming, "collecting" dogs for adoption and reselling them for profit...everyone thought they knew this person, shed been a member for 6 years always gave good advice, was involved with her local shelter, worked for a vets clinic...remember, this is infact a faceless forum, you can post pictures of your pups but one can never be 100% sure if those pictures are realy yours, if your who you say you are ect...
so take your time jessie! be certain! and good for you!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

You are doing the right thing and it's to be expected. When I was adopting my Aussie from the Aussie rescue people, it was like getting a baby. I had a home inspection, they met my dogs. I had to give references, (including my vet) and more--and it wasn't cheap.. My husband actually was a bit irritated by it (we are so "dog heaven" out here), but I completely understood. And whoever you adopt Roxi out to should understand as well. Any dog up for adoption has been through "Something" and it's important to know that they won't go through that ever again.

I still can't believe how we got Dolly...basically handed through a car window to my MIL, and then she called us. It was meant to be, but I will tell you, no one was looking out for HER.

You have saved her life once, and whatever you do will be for the best.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

It seemed Skoochi was very interested, wasn't she also looking at another rescue...could be she's away from the computer for a reason. If i remember she's not on everyday. Could be she's simply out of touch this week.

Hope things go well one way or another.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who has been supportive :wave: 

I am sick of everyone in this thread who is trying to be controlling. Let me remind you that Roxi is MY puppy at the moment, and seriously, I do not have to adopt her out to anyone if I do not want to. If I want to take 5 years to find her the perfect home, I will do just that. 

Skoochi was emailing me a lot last week... but I haven't heard from her since Tuesday. Something could have happened to her which didn't allow her to get on the computer. We didn't exchange phone numbers or anything- we were just writing emails. 

There was a man in my area who adopted a lab puppy a while back, and he turned this dog into a constant breeder, and he forced her to live outside. I would kill myself if I ended up letting Roxi go to a person like that.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i think if you are referring to me being controlling, that's awful..
i've said a million times over again that you are in control and you can take all the time in the world, all i was trying to do is offer my help with someone who was in the area and really interested, i also contacted you about her BEFORE you made it public in the forum that anyone could adopt her out..no need to take it out on me because you are frustrated with the whole situation in general, i didn't do anything wrong, sheesh. 

i think everyone is just trying to HELP because they genuinely care about roxi finding a good home forever.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

no problem jessie :wave: i didnt think you were asking for advice, just looking for a great home for roxi. good luck!  :wave:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

it's a persons natural instinct to want to offer advice if they can not help in the way that the poster is asking..
a lot of these people would LOVE to have roxi but for whatever reason can not, so they instead chose to offer advice, no harm in that.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

lalaNlucky said:


> i think if you are referring to me being controlling, that's awful..
> i've said a million times over again that you are in control and you can take all the time in the world, all i was trying to do is offer my help with someone who was in the area and really interested, i also contacted you about her BEFORE you made it public in the forum that anyone could adopt her out..no need to take it out on me because you are frustrated with the whole situation in general, i didn't do anything wrong, sheesh.
> 
> i think everyone is just trying to HELP because they genuinely care about roxi finding a good home forever.


I never mentioned names, so that was very rude. There is no reason for you to make a post like this. Please do not put words into my mouth. 

Honestly, I don't need your advice or your rants. I have rescued animals in the past, yes, and I know what to look for in a home. I set MY CRITERIA, and you keep pushing things on me. I am obviously in control, seeing that Roxi is in my care and I have paid for all of her vet bills. I have never asked for any advice... just a loving home (if you even read my first post). 

I am sick of this.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok this is getting a bit out of control Lets all just let her make her decission we have offered what ever advice we could. It is her choice and she seems to have a great attitude about how she is going about it. IF she doesnt want her to be used as a breeder all she has to do is call the ASPCA in her area and have her fixed very inexpensively. She is on the right track and looks like whom ever she chooses will be the perfect home again she is the one that has to live with what ever decision is made. Good luck in your quest and should you decide to keep her no matter what you do you did what was best for her


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Jessie hope you find a good home for Roxi :wink: 
I am sure you will do.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Roxi is a girl  

And I do not want her to be bred... another reason as to why I am being very selective.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

roxi is only 9 weeks old and she cant be spayed yet....and i think you all are not being very nice. i dont see an attitude i see jessie getting agrivated at people who are pushing what she should do with roxi. this thread was to find roxi a home..not to criticize someone for taking time in looking for a home. its her puppy and her choice of where she goes.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, Tiffany :wave:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> Thanks, Tiffany :wave:


your VERY welcome! i cant believe people are acting like this....shes YOUR dog. my advice :lol: just ignore it you are a great owner and are looking for the best. i completely understand. if my bf would let me id take her, then this would all end cuz shed be mine haha :lol: :lol: :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, I wish that you could take her! That would be amazing. 

It is just so hard to find someone who I would actually trust with a pet. One of my friend's wanted her, but I would never trust her with a dog. She gave away a hamster, a chinchilla, and a guinea pig in the past year. I know that she would feed Roxi Puppy Chow and get upset if she grew bigger than 5lbs.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree. It's no one's decision except Jessie's about where Roxi goes. It's a very hard decision on who to trust with a puppy's life, and since she has nursed her back to health and taken care of her she feels responsible for making sure she has a happy life. None of us have that on our shoulder's right now so aren't in any position to be pushy about where Roxi goes. I have assisted with rescue in the past and I know just how difficult it is to find someone who will be the right fit for a puppy, especially one that has been abused in the past. Plus, Roxi is HER chi until she decides who to adopt her to and I wouldn't be happy about anyone telling me what to do with my chis either. 

Good luck Jessie and little Roxi. :wave:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

It really bugs me when people get rid of there chi cause they get too big my chi is 9 or 10 lbs & I couldnt imagine him not being with me & I also prefer bigger chis cause Id be afraid Id squish a tiny one


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, Gypsy :wave:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

id be so mad if i gave somebody a dog/sold and found out they bred it, boy or girl.


are you not able to keep her because you already have 2 to take care of?

Ps. i was not @ all trying to be rude, i know on a message board its easy to assume someones tone or like how they are trying to come across but i was not trying to be snarky.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

i hope that i wasnt being referred to as trying to force her into anything = ( if it was me im sorry, i might have come off in a more demanding tone then i intented. i agree with everyone that this is your puppy. u saved her life.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

thats how i feel too.
i think cause we all want her to find a good house so badly we came off as being forceful when we were trying to help!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I want to find her a great home as well... which is why I am doing _everything_ I can to do so. Like I said, if I can't find her a perfect home, she can stay here.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Great choice!  
We ALL know you'll find her the *perfect *home.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

she looks identical to lucky..wow!

im going to upload some pictures of him and post them in the forum, they are seriously twins. the only difference is, this is weird but..she was more of a girly face shape then he does, haha. idk if that makes sense.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It is crazy how much they look alike... and how we are both in Orlando! I showed my fiancee, and he thought it was crazy as well!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd Love To Have Her, But I Live In England..


----------



## Tink N' Daphne (Apr 4, 2006)

Any update? Jessie honestly (just my opinion) but I think Roxie already found her perfect Mom...You!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you for toning down the posts!! We ALL want what is best for Roxi--I hope it all works out :wave:


----------



## Crazy4Chihuahuas (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi I am still interested in adopting Roxi and I understand about her size.My Noel will also be a big chi too probably between 5 to 6 pounds grown.
A home visit would be great and I still am in contact with the breeder that I got noel from.She wanted to visit him and I had no problem with that.If you need my number again just pm me.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Tink N' Daphne said:


> Any update? Jessie honestly (just my opinion) but I think Roxie already found her perfect Mom...You!


 Thats what i thought too.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I sent Crazy4chihuahuas a PM  Hopefully Roxi will find her permanant home.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

I have to agree with others - Jessie, you are her perfect mummy, she knows you, she knows Rylie and Madison (a couple of instant friends there). Not being patronising or telling you what to do, but just think carefully before you let her go to a new home - she looks so 'right' there in your signature between Rylie and Madison...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is very cute and sweet, but I took Roxi in as a rescue because I couldn't leave her stranded without vet care. She was very sick, and the girl who had taken her temporarily (for 2 days) did not even try to get her to eat or drink, and wasn't planning on taking her to the vet. As soon as I found that out, I took her in.

I really cannot keep her, and it is getting upsetting because everyone is making me feel as if I am a bad person for trying to find her a home. She has been here for a month, but for 3 weeks out of that month she was getting vet care. Now that she is well, I want to adopt her out.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Jessie, hunny, no one's trying to make you feel bad for trying to get her adopted, but we all just see what a happy girl she is with you. 

At the same time, I don't think anyone on here would even entertain the notion that you're not a great re-homer. I think we can all tell that wherever Roxi ends up, you will have chosen an absolutely perfect home for her


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Good luck Jessie! I hope everything works out with Crazy4Chihuahuas. It would be great to see pictures of her as she grows up :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm waiting for Crazy4chihuahuas to PM me back :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Jessie I totally understand. When Lucky first came to our home, I had absolutely NO intentions on keeping him. Virtually everyone I know kept telling me to keep him. I was really feeling guilty because I didn't think I could keep him. But eventually I did decide to keep him and it had nothing to do with everyone that urged me to.  

I hope you find her the perfect home for her. :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It will be really hard to give her up... but it isn't a good time to add a third chi in the mix. Plus, I have been saving up for my third chi (a blue merle) and Ian won't let me get a 4th chi.

Thanks, everyone


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree that you will find her a great home! You were just trying to save Roxi's life from that horrible person that dropped her off at Petsmart. I believe that you'll find her a great home and then eventually you'll find the blue merle that you've always wanted! :wink:  

I don't think there is any harm in that. Without you, Roxi wouldn't be with us. :?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Still hunting :wave:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i PMed you back from last night


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I haven't been on here in a while. I just wanted to say that you are a wonderful person for saving Roxy and I undstand wanting to make sure that she goes to the perfect home. You are doing the right thing in making sure everything is perfect and feels right before letting her go to a new home. I know you will make the right decision and don't feel overwhelmed you will make the choice that is best for everyone.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> your VERY welcome! i cant believe people are acting like this....shes YOUR dog. my advice :lol: just ignore it you are a great owner and are looking for the best. i completely understand. if my bf would let me id take her, then this would all end cuz shed be mine haha :lol: :lol: :wave:


I agree! I wish I would have seen this thread earlier! If I wasn't so broke and so far away... I would love to take her.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone  

Roxi is doing great- she is sleeping right now. She is getting so big; it's amazing how much she has changed since I got her. She is almost 11 weeks old :wave:


----------

